# Mot de passe oublié sur Mail.



## Jose Culot (18 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir....J'ai oublié le mot de passe me permettant de me connecter sur Mail.
Contrairement aux autres comptes...il n'y a pas d'option "mot de passe oublié".
Comment faire ?   Merci d'avance. 
José


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

C'est le mot de passe d'un des tes comptes mail que tu as oubli&#233; ?
Que veux tu dire par : "me permettant de me connecter sur Mail" ?


----------



## Gregware73 (18 Avril 2007)

C'est bien bizarre, cela c'est quel fournisseur de messagerie qui te fait des problèmes?


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est le mot de passe d'un des tes comptes mail que tu as oublié ?
> Que veux tu dire par : "me permettant de me connecter sur Mail" ?



Salut...l s'agit de mon compte mac.com...le mail de chez apple.    Je ne  m'en sert jamais et pour une fois que j'en ai l'occasion c'est raté. Comment employer un autre mot de passe que celui oublié.?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2007)

Tu l'as mis dans ton Trousseau ?


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Salut...l s'agit de mon compte mac.com...le mail de chez apple.    Je ne  m'en sert jamais et pour une fois que j'en ai l'occasion c'est raté. Comment employer un autre mot de passe que celui oublié.?



Et sur le webmail d'apple y'a pas un truc style "mot de passe oublié" ?

http://www.mac.com/WebObjects/Webmail.woa?aff=consumer


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et sur le webmail d'apple y'a pas un truc style "mot de passe oubli&#233;" ?
> 
> http://www.mac.com/WebObjects/Webmail.woa?aff=consumer



C'estpas le m&#234;me compte....celui l&#224; je le connais.
Il s'agit de mon compte BAL....le mail avec une icone en forme de timbre poste.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2007)

Regarde dans Trousseau d'acc&#232;s si par miracle tu l'as entr&#233; au moins une fois.

Par contre je vois pas la diff&#233;rence du passwd Mail/WebMail.


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Regarde dans Trousseau d'acc&#232;s si par miracle tu l'as entr&#233; au moins une fois.
> 
> Par contre je vois pas la diff&#233;rence du passwd Mail/WebMail.



MerciSM....je vois que tu reprends du poil de la b&#234;te...t'&#233;tais vraiment trop maigre. 
Mot de passe n'y est pas.


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> C'estpas le même compte....celui là je le connais.
> Il s'agit de mon compte BAL....le mail avec une icone en forme de timbre poste.



Chez moi c'est le même mot de passe! c'est le mot de passe de l'identifiant .mac !


----------



## Jose Culot (18 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Chez moi c'est le même mot de passe! c'est le mot de passe de l'identifiant .mac !



J'ai essayé.....Identifiant invalide...." Mon nom et ma date de naissance ..:rose:


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> J'ai essayé.....Identifiant invalide...." Mon nom et ma date de naissance ..:rose:



Identifiant invalide... c'est ton nom d'utilisateur qui est invalide. (si c'était le mot de passe, il indiquerait mot de passe invalide)

as-tu bien saisi le nom de ton compte .mac ???


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Bonsoir....J'ai oublié le mot de passe me permettant de me connecter sur Mail.
> Contrairement aux autres comptes...il n'y a pas d'option "mot de passe oublié".
> Comment faire ?   Merci d'avance.
> José



Bonjour, normalement sur la page de Login de .MAC, il y a l'option "Mot de passe oublié". 
Mais, il me semble aussi, que le "Member name" est l'adresse email.


----------



## MamaCass (19 Avril 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonjour, normalement sur la page de Login de .MAC, il y a l'option "Mot de passe oubli&#233;".
> Mais, il me semble aussi, que le "Member name" est l'adresse email.



Tout a fait, j'ai mis le lien plus haut dans un de mes post.
Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas ce mot de passe l&#224; qui bloque.
Il faudrait que Jose nous donne plus d'infos


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tout a fait, j'ai mis le lien plus haut dans un de mes post.
> Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas ce mot de passe là qui bloque.
> Il faudrait que Jose nous donne plus d'infos



Justement, j'utilise .MAC et il n'y a pas d'autre mot de passe que celui-là.


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Identifiant invalide... c'est ton nom d'utilisateur qui est invalide. (si c'&#233;tait le mot de passe, il indiquerait mot de passe invalide)
> 
> as-tu bien saisi le nom de ton compte .mac ???



 Salut.....J'ai essay&#233;  celui qui apparait quand tu clique sur BAL (qui est celui delmand&#233; pour Mail)...Mon nom avec et sans majuscule(s) ...avec et sans accent....pr&#233;nom---> nom et nom---->pr&#233;nom.    Broquette comme on dit &#224; Namur.

Post&#233; par *mleroux* 
Bonjour, normalement sur la page de Login de .MAC, il y a l'option "Mot de passe oubli&#233;".Mais, il me semble aussi, que le "Member name" est l'adresse email.

Oui mais il ne  veut pas de mon login pourtant c'est celuji qu'il me donne dans la barre d'outil(BAL)

Post&#233; par *MamaCass*

Tout a fait, j'ai mis le lien plus haut dans un de mes post.
Mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas ce mot de passe l&#224; qui bloque.
Il faudrait que Jose nous donne plus d'infos .

Pour mon adresse mail...jelui ai donn&#233; celle Mac et celle Hotmail. Je ne vois pas bien ce que je pourrais faire d'autre ...sinon "toucher" quelqun de chez Mail....mais malgr&#233; mes recherches... ????

*Nouvelles*....J'ai essay&#233; d'ouvrir un nouveau compte avec mon ancien login....on me demande ma carte de cr&#233;dit avec les renseignements perso de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente erron&#233;s....Ex: Dans la m&#234;me case appara&#238;t mon pr&#233;nom acoll&#233; avec mon mot de passe en clair.    
L&#224; il y aurait un gros probl&#232;me que &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonnerais pas. Je pense que je vais avoir a remettre tout &#231;a en ordre ...je vais mobiliser Onyx et ensuite on verra.   Je vous tiendrai au courant.  Bisous


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Salut.....J'ai essay&#233;  celui qui apparait quand tu clique sur BAL (qui est celui delmand&#233; pour Mail)...Mon nom avec et sans majuscule(s) ...avec et sans accent....pr&#233;nom---> nom et nom---->pr&#233;nom.    Broquette comme on dit &#224; Namur.
> 
> Post&#233; par *mleroux*
> Bonjour, normalement sur la page de Login de .MAC, il y a l'option "Mot de passe oubli&#233;".Mais, il me semble aussi, que le "Member name" est l'adresse email.
> ...


Juste une question, es tu toujours inscrit &#224; .Mac ? sinon plus d'infos ici

PS : je ne pense pas que ton probl&#232;me vienne de Mail mais plut&#244;t de .Mac.


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Avril 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Juste une question, es tu toujours inscrit à .Mac ? sinon plus d'infos ici
> 
> PS : je ne pense pas que ton problème vienne de Mail mais plutôt de .Mac.



Je le pense aussi à présent. Je ne suis pas "toujours inscrit"...je ne l'ai jamais été comme décrit dans les pages de ton lien. A l'époque j'ai eu un login sur mail "jicece@mac.com" et basta.  J'utilise HM et cela me convient et n'ai pas l'intention de payer chez "Mac Mail" ce que j'ai gratos ailleurs.    
Merci à vous d'avoie essayé de m'aider.  José.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2007)

HM?
le vendeur de vetement?  
( parce que si c'est HM pour hotmail   gros doute)( le H et m correspondent à rien de connu tu serais la seule personne à utiliser cette nomination là) 
autant utiliser le nom usité: hotmail

et... changer de service
dans le genre tout aussi gratuit et mille fois mieux
gmail


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Je le pense aussi à présent. Je ne suis pas "toujours inscrit"...je ne l'ai jamais été comme décrit dans les pages de ton lien. A l'époque j'ai eu un login sur mail "jicece@mac.com" et basta. J'utilise HM et cela me convient et n'ai pas l'intention de payer chez "Mac Mail" ce que j'ai gratos ailleurs.
> Merci à vous d'avoie essayé de m'aider. José.


t'es sûr de toi? car effectivement , chez Apple il ne connaissent pas de jicece@mac.com

Sur le site www.mac.com si on saisit cet identifiant et qu'on clique le lien mot de passe oublié, on a en retour un message indiquant que cet identifiant est inconnu....


----------



## Jose Culot (19 Avril 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> t'es s&#251;r de toi? car effectivement , chez Apple il ne connaissent pas de jicece@mac.com
> 
> Sur le site www.mac.com si on saisit cet identifiant et qu'on clique le lien mot de passe oubli&#233;, on a en retour un message indiquant que cet identifiant est inconnu....



Bonsoir remy...J'ai voulu saisir l'adresse d'un annonceur....Comme j'ai install&#233; Tiger depuis quelques jours c'est Mail qui s'est ouvert par defaut. Il y a des ann&#233;es que je l'avais et je ne m'en &#233;tais jamais servi...c'&#233;tait l'occase...Je ne mesouvenai plus de mon login mais je l'ai retrouv&#233; dans la barre menu BAL....comme depuis le d&#233;but (LC Couleur) je n'ai que deux mots de passe ... j'ai essay&#233; mais bernique.  Voil&#224;, tu sais tout...enfin.....oui je sais.... tu es comme moi...presque tout.
Merci de t&#234;tre pench&#233; sur mon cas.  Bisous.   Jos&#233; 
PS: Je ne peux te bouler...je sais ...t'en a pas besoin....merci quand m&#234;me.


----------



## marctiger (20 Avril 2007)

Un lien utile... même pour d'autres cas.
http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/help/fr/consumer/AppleIDFAQ.html


----------



## elKBron (20 Avril 2007)

une adresse .mac est valable pendant un temps limité gratuitemet... apres, si tu ne paies pas, tu peux toujours utiliser l adresse pour ichat, mais la BAL est désactivée... jusqu a ce que tu paies.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Avril 2007)

Enfin bon, moi j'ai toujours pas compris si le problème vient de : 

mot de passe MAIL ??
mot de passe .mac
mot de passe hotmail

ou autre...

:rateau::rateau::rateau:

et fait, je comprends plus rien... c'est moi ou bien ???


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Enfin bon, moi j'ai toujours pas compris si le problème vient de :
> 
> mot de passe MAIL ??
> mot de passe .mac
> ...



En fait, j'ai compris que José avait utilisé le compte .Mac à l'essai dans le passé mais jamais concrétisé l'achat. donc ce compte .Mac n'est plus actif et le login pas reconnu.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Avril 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> En fait, j'ai compris que Jos&#233; avait utilis&#233; le compte .Mac &#224; l'essai dans le pass&#233; mais jamais concr&#233;tis&#233; l'achat. donc ce compte .Mac n'est plus actif et le login pas reconnu.



Ahhhhh ok :rateau: donc en gros, faut supprimer le compte .MAC dans MAIL, puisqu'il n'est plus actif et hop plus de probl&#232;me ? 

 Merci mleroux :love::rose:


----------



## marctiger (20 Avril 2007)

Tant que j'y pense... j'avais acheté il y a 15 ans une voiture que j'ai revendue ,mais dont j'ai encore un double des clés.... je n'arrive pas a ouvrir la porte de ma maison avec, c'est normal   ???

Oui je sais... je sors.  :love:


----------

